# Joes Ancient Orange Mead



## Wade E (Dec 31, 2007)

I started a batch of Ancient Orange yesterday and pitched the yeast about 4 hours ago. I used 12 Clementine Tangerines with 3 of them having the skin on them. I added 90 golden raisins, 4 cloves, 4 cinnamon sticks, and not so ancient Red Star Montrachet yeast. I want this to be sweet so I went for a starting SG of 1.120 hoping it will die off around 1.025 give or take. I will use this as a base to find out where it finishes and adjust as necessary next time. I used 12lbs of honey and its a 3 3/4 gallon batch. Ill take pics tomorrow.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Dec 31, 2007)

I started three one gallon batches myself on the 18Th, followed directions to a "T" except one is orange (in bucket) one is lime, one is lemon. Must be mead season.









I have made a few meads, this is the first "Ancient" was intrigued by smurfe's post on there flavors, and fact aging didn't seem to change or improve as with most modern made meads.*Edited by: JWMINNESOTA *


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 31, 2007)

HMMmmmm........... A lime mead?....... That sounds good!

I might have to try that one. Did you use bread yeast or wine yeast in your JW. I'm thinking like Wade........ (Shhhhh.... don't tell anyone I just said that), I may try the wine yeast next time.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 31, 2007)

I have mine going in a primary so that i was able to make enough to top up later with.


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 31, 2007)

I had made this one a while back and I felt that it did improve with age. It's been a big hit and I think it's time to start another batch. I like the fact that you can cram everything into the carboy, cover it and forget it. Or is that Fix it and Forget it?


----------



## rgecaprock (Jan 1, 2008)

I gave my Dad the JM Mead recipe and was talking to him last night about it. He asked if I peeled the oranges thinking that the pith my give it a bitter taste. Mine wasn't bitter at all, but just wondering if anyone peels the oranges thinking along the same lines and has it made a difference. Thinking of adding some pineapple to my next batch too.


Ramona


----------



## smokegrub (Jan 1, 2008)

My Ancient Orange is almost 2 months old and the fruit has not yet settled. Also, quite a bit of white, grainy material has formed over the fruit in the neck of the gallon jug. I am hoping the white material is beeswax! I can't wait to try this one. If it turns out as good as most have indicated, I will do more and do a little experimentation. Good luck on yours, guys.


----------



## PolishWineP (Jan 1, 2008)

Smokegrub, lots of people pull the fruit as they can't stand the gunky looking stuff in there. I pulled mine before it sank and topped it up with marbles. I also racked mine a few times for clearing purposes. I try to follow instructions, but there's something in me that says the rules are written for everyone else.




Ramona, I never peeled the oranges and it worked just fine. Remember, this is supposed to be an easy recipe!


----------



## Wade E (Jan 1, 2008)

I couldnt follow it to a "T" either. I will ferment on the fruit till almost dry like an RJS kit and then rack of fruit and lees into 3 gallon carboy. Shes bubbling now but I received a package from my Sister containing Christmas presents for the kids. The present for my daughter had no batteries and I didnt have any new 1's so I pulled the 2 out of my camera and the 2 out of my cordless mouse so she could play with it. Its 1 of those laptop piano's.


----------



## smokegrub (Jan 1, 2008)

We are away from home right now but as soon as I return I will rack the AO.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 1, 2008)

Finally bought some new batteries so here is the pic.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 17, 2008)

My batch started off at 1.120 and as i stated in the beginning I was hoping it would die off at 1.025 and it stopped at 1.028 so i was right in the ballpark. I havent tasted it as of yet since I just racked it off all the sediment and fruit. Im not to sure i like the smell of it, not that it smells like somethings wrong with it, just a little perfumey.


----------



## kaluba (Feb 18, 2008)

Thats a pretty site. That why I keep comin back here.


----------



## smokegrub (Feb 18, 2008)

Mine is in the bottle now. Its taste at this young age is a "bitter" disappointment--pun intended! It is also very, very sweet. It has to improve with age since I find it hard to believe it could taste much worse with time!


----------



## Wade E (Aug 5, 2008)

Finally tried mine and wow is it good. Surely will be making another
batch of this. It is very smelling and tasting. I will hopefully
duplicate it. I broke all the rules with this as I used Red Star
Montrachet yeast and started with a very high SG and calculated around where it would over power the yeast and was almost right on the money and it is perfect for me. probably a little high for most people but I like dry red wines and sweet white wines.


----------

